# Lightweight Unbeaten, Unassigned Fighters (Part 4)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*1)*








*Kurt Kinser – 6-0-0 - American – 24 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 15-10, Last Fought: Apr ‘12*
24 year old Kinser is a wrestling stud who was state champion for Indiana and has fought in the NCAA’s. In 2008 he won the Michigan State Open to be named the Big Ten Wrestler of the Week; and in his freshman year he ranked top 5 in the country for falls and was just 1 pin shy of the school record. He also has the impressive record of reaching the NCAA’s in each of his 4 collegiate years. On top of his impressive wrestling career, Kinser has also boxed since high school. The American had his first amateur MMA fight whilst still in high school, and since turning pro he’s racked of 6 wins with 5 stoppages, over some very impressive competition. In just his 4th fight he TKO’d UFC vet Shamar Bailey (11-2). Other wins include Daniel Head (5-1), David Overfield (6-1) and Jay Buck (13-10). He is due to fight WEC veteran Marcus Hicks in June.

*2)*








*Mark Dickman - 5-0-0 - American – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 8-10, Last Fought: Dec ‘11*
4X All-American wrestler Dickman was an amateur star and held a perfect 8-0 amateur record – with all 8 wins coming in the very first round. He was also the champion of a record 5 different promotions during his amateur career. He turned pro in 2010 and has since racked up 5 straight wins, with 4 coming by stoppage. The 28 year old was a wrestling stud in high school & college, and became a 4X All-American. He also won the 2007 NAIA National Championship for Lindenwood University of St Charles, MO. 

*3)*








*Gordon Bell – 7-0-0 - American – 24 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 12-11, Last Fought: Apr ‘11*
24 year old Bell has the achievement of holding one of only 7 twister submissions in MMA, which occurred in his last fight over the impressive David Castillo (9-3) last year. He also holds a 21 second submission win over a young Ramsey Nijem in 2009. He has fought an extremely high level of opponents in his 7 career fights, and holds wins over James Birdsley (36-7) & Eric Hernandez (8-2), as well as the aforementioned Castillo & Nijem. Bell is a Submission expert, and has trained almost exclusively in no-gi jiu-jitsu since a young age. He has one of the most aggressive submission games out there, constantly going for a variety of different submissions. 

*4)*








*Ben Wall – 6-0-1 - Australian – 23 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 12-2, Last Fought: Feb ‘12*
Australian Wall has 6 wins so far in his young MMA career. He has fought some solid opponents so far, including his career best win in July 2011 when he won a Unanimous Decision over one of Australia’s top talents, Nick Honstein (10-2). Wall is big for a lightweight, and each of his last 5 fights have gone to a decision. In his most recent fight he got another impressive win over the experienced Robert Lista (7-3) in the Cage Fighting Championships, the continent’s most prestigious promotion. Wall doesn’t have a typical combat background, and only begun MMA training 4 years ago at 19 years old. He now trains MMA full time, so should show significant improvements soon. 

*5)*








*Mansour Barnaoui – 7-0-0 - French – 19 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 19-7, Last Fought: Mar-12 – 100% Fight Champion *
Frenchman Barnaoui is just 19 years old and is already fighting for one of Europe’s top promotions. This April he made his CWFC debut (which was his first MMA fight in a cage) and dominated the experienced Brad Wheeler (7-6) en route to a 3rd round Submission victory. Prior to that, he was the 100% Fight Lightweight Champion; and wins during his reign include Julien Boussuge (7-2) & Ariak Margarain (10-5). 5 of his 7 wins have come by some sort of choke submission. 

*6)*








*Patrick Iodice – 5-0-0 - Australian – 18 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 8-4, Last Fought: Nov ’11 – Fight World Cup Champion *
The youngest fighter on the list at 18 years old, Iodice fights for top Australian promotion Fight World Cup. Iodice made his debut in 2009 at just 16 years old and had just 4 months of MMA training under his belt. Predominantly a stand up fighter, Iodice has finished 4 of his 5 fights, with 3 by TKO and the other by Submission. In his last 2 fights he has stepped up in competition, and in August he beat one of Australia’s top fighters in Greg Atzori (7-1), and capped it off with a 7 second TKO over Damien Brown (5-1) in his most recent fight. 

*7)*








*Alexandre Pimentel - 11-0-0 - Brazilian – 33 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 21-15, Last Fought: Oct ’11*
Experienced Brazilian Pimentel started his MMA career over 4 years ago, and has gone a perfect 11-0 since. In 2008 & 2009 he won 9 straight fights, and after a 2 year hiatus he returned in 2011 to win both fights in the first round. He has finished 7 of his 11 wins, with 5 coming by way of submission. Pimentel is a jiu-jitsu black belt, and has many grappling accomplishments including: 2009 CBJJE World Champion, 2006 Champion in the Black Belt Division, and the 2005 Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu National Team Champion. In his most recent fight in October, he took out Udi Lima (15-11) in the first round. 

*8)*








*Samy Ben Amor – 5-0-0 - French – 27 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-5, Last Fought: Apr ’11*
The second of 3 French fighters on the list, Amor has torn through competition in his homeland, and his wins include American fighter Anthony Durnell (8-1). Ben Amor is a Shidokan Karate fighter, and is 33-8 in pro Karate fights. His accomplishments include being the 2003 & 2004 French Shido Champion, 2008 Nago Las Vegas Champion and placing 3rd in the 2008 Grappling Quest Las Vegas. The 27 year old Frenchman has finished 3 of his 5 fights, with 2 coming by Submission and the other by TKO. 

*9)*








*Will Brooks – 5-0-0 - American – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 6-10, Last Fought: Oct ’11*
After compiling a 6-0 amateur record, Brooks turned pro in 2011 and has since rattled off 6 straight wins, all of which stoppages. Brooks has finished all his 5 fights, and also 5 of his 6 amateur fights. The 25 year old was an American Footballer in college, and has been training MMA since 2009. The American trains out of top MMA Academy Midwest Training Centre, which is also the home of Clay Guida. In his most recent fight he submitted the experienced Ryan Bixler (25-19). 

*10)*








*Julian Erosa – 7-0-0 - American – 22 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 17-5, Last Fought: Apr ’12 - Cagesport Champion*
Submission expert Erosa fights for the American based promotion Cagesport. In his most recent fight last weekend he won the Cagesport Lightweight Title with a 4th round Submission of Ryan Mulvihill (5-2). This brought his tally to 6 finishes in 7 fights, with 6 of them coming by way of submission. The American’s opponents have a combined record of 17-5, and he also holds a submission of Omar Avelar (4-1). He is however a small Lightweight, so we may see him move down to 145 pounds in the future. 

*11)*








*Georgi Stoyanov - 11-0-0 - Bulgarian – 31 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 12-10, Last Fought: Feb ’12 – MAXFIGHT Champion *
The lone Bulgarian on the Lightweight list, Stoyanov is a top class grappler, who is in fact the great grandson of the first ever Bulgarian Olympic Champion – wrestler Nikola Stanchev. As well as being an impressive 11-0 as a pro, he was also 4-0 as an amateur. With such a wrestling heritage, it is unsurprising that his grappling is top class, and that he has finished 6 of his 11 wins via Submission. The 31 year old is the long time MAXFIGHT Lightweight Champion, and his best win came in December 2011 in a Decision victory over Valentin Nikolov (6-3). 

*12)*








*Guan Wang - 8-0-1 - Chinese – 26 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-9, Last Fought: Mar ‘12*
The lone Chinease fighter on the Lightweight list, Wang is a top Chinease Muay Thai fighter. The 26 year old made his MMA debut back in 2006, but took a 4 year hiatus from the sport to represent China in Muay Thai fights. He returned to MMA in August of 2007 and has since racked up 4 stoppages to take his record to 8-0. He has finished 7 of his 8 wins in the very first round, all due to punches. He is a very skinny lightweight, and has announced his intentions to drop to 145 pounds for his next fight. Training out of China’s top MMA gym Xian Sports, he should be one to watch. 

*13)*








*Bagama Nikabagamaev – 10-0-0 - Russian – 24 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 13-2, Last Fought: Apr ’12 – FEFoMP Champion *
One of 2 Russians on the Lightweight list, Nikabagamaev has made an impressive start to his MMA career, winning all 10 fights. A submission expert, he has finished 8 of his 10 fights by submission, with 7 of them coming in the first round. Although his opponents have a seemingly impressive combined record of 15-2, most of the wins were over very inexperienced fighters with just 2 or 3 fights. His best win was a December decision win over Evgeniy Zvitko (5-0). 

*14)*








*Dan Ring – 5-0-1 - Canadian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 12-5, Last Fought: Jan ’12*
After starting off his MMA career with a draw, he has since won 5 straight fights. He is not a natural finisher, as 5 of his 6 fights have gone to the judges’ scorecards. Ring fights for top Canadian promotion MFC, and in his most recent fight he defeated James Haddad (4-1). The Canadian is an all rounder, who mixes his Muay Thai and wrestling well, and he recently received his jiu-jitsu blue belt from Carlson Gracie. His opponents have a combined record of 12-5, so he has been fighting solid opposition. 

*15)*








*Damien Hill – 6-0-0 - American – 20 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 11-10, Last Fought: Apr ’12*
Damian Hill has dynamite in his fists, and some wins include 4 second, 13 second and 15 second knockouts. Just 1 of his fights have gone to a decision, and he also had a 4-1 amateur record (during which he held the Brutaal Lightweight title) before he turned pro. He has not fought a wealth of talent in his MMA career so far, though he does hold a win over the experienced Ryan Stock (9-19). 

*16)*








*Shane Omer – 7-0-0 - English – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 11-12, Last Fought: May ’11*
Englishman Omer has impressively finished all 7 of his career fights. He started off with 3 submission wins, and has got 4 TKO wins in his most recent 4 fights. In his most recent fight he made his debut with top British promotion BAMMA, and he took out TUF vet Aaron Wilkinson (7-4) in just 90 seconds. Omer has also fought in K1 fights, so has great stand up. Omer is short and stocky with huge power, and could drop to Featherweight in the future. 

*17)*








*Stephen Beaumont – 5-0-0 - Canadian – 27 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 12-3, Last Fought: Feb ’12*
Canadian Beaumont has won all 5 pro fights, and has finished 4 of them, with 2 coming by TKO and 2 by Submission. His opponents have a combined record of 12-3. Beaumont trains out of Edmonton, and was actually voted Edmonton’s MMA fighter of the year in 2011. His next fight is scheduled for June when he will fight for the Aggression MMA Lightweight title. 

*18)*








*Martin Delaney - 5-0-0 - English – 32 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 7-2, Last Fought: Feb ’12 – OT Champion *
The 32 year old grappler was 6-0 as an amateur, as well as being 5-0 as a pro. Delaney brings an interesting judo style to the cage, and is in fact a judo black belt as well as a jiu-jitsu blue belt. The grappler has finished 4 of his 5 fights, with 2 wins by Submission and 2 by TKO. In his most recent fight this February, he won the On Top Lightweight title by winning a tough split decision over the experienced Mamour Fall (10-6), ending his 7 fight winning streak. 

*19)*








*Nick Newell - 7-0-0 - American – 25 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 12-14, Last Fought: Apr ‘12*
Probably the most well known fighter on this list, the one armed fighter’s career has been well documented. Born with no left forearm, Newell has not let it hold him back anywhere, and before starting MMA he was a successful college wrestler – during college & high school wrestling he amassed over 300 wins. After getting 5 straight 1st round wins he signed with XFC, and his first fight for the promotion he submitted Denis Hernandez (3-5) in just 70 seconds – a fight that has garnered over 1.5 million YouTube hits. The wrestler’s most recent fight was a hard fought decision over once-beaten Chris Coggins (5-1). 

*20)*








*Jorge Antônio Cezário de Oliveira - 6-0-0 - Brazilian – 26 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-5, Last Fought: Dec ‘11*
Brazilian Oliveira has a hugely impressive record of finishing all 6 of his fights in the very first round. The 26 year old is primarily a stand up fighter, and he also recently received his purple belt in jiu-jitsu. He trains out of top Brazilian camp Renovacao, where he trains alongside Bellator fighters Maiquel Falcao, Luis Nogueira & Genair Da Silva. In his most recent fight he got a good 1st round TKO win over the experienced Nelson Velasques (8-5). 

*21)*








*Chris Beal - 5-0-0 - American – 26 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 9-9, Last Fought: Mar ‘12*
Beal has had it tough at some points in his life, but has come out of it to have a perfect MMA record. The 26 year old started off his career with a couple of wins before he was diagnosed with cancer in 2009. He beat the disease, and returned to MMA 2 years later in 2011 and has since won 3 more fights to take his record to 5-0. He is not a finisher with 4 out his 5 wins coming by decision (including 2 split decisions), and finished his first fight recently with a TKO over Jose Morales (4-6) for BAMMA USA. Beal is another small lightweight at 5’7” who could make the drop to Featherweight or possibly even Bantamweight. 

*22)*








*Costa Ioannu - 4-0-0 – South African – 26 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 13-4, Last Fought: Nov ’11 – EFC Africa Champion *
Ioannu fights out of South Africa and is of Greek descent. He has finished 3 of his 4 fights, with them all coming via Submission. This is perhaps surprising considering his main background is all striking, and he has learnt karate, kung-fu and boxing since a young age. He has fought and beaten some of the top Lightweights in Africa, including William Bentley (4-1) & Wentzel Nel (5-2). He is scheduled to defend his EFC Africa title in June against Adam Speechly (5-3). 

*23)*








*Costas Doru- 5-0-1 – English – 27 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 5-3, Last Fought: May ’11*
27 year old Doru grew up doing judo, but switched to jiu-jitsu as a teenager and has stuck with it ever since. After winning 4 straight fights on the regional UK circuit, the grappler was signed by top British promotion BAMMA in 2011. He won his first fight over CWFC fighter Liam James (2-0 at the time), and drew his most recent outing with Jeremy Petley (4-2). He hasn’t fought since May 2011 due to injuries. 

*24)*








*Franck Guillot - 6-0-1 - French – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-5, Last Fought: Apr ‘12*
The final Frenchman on this list, Guillot has won 6 of his first 7 fights (with 1 draw), and has finished 5 of them. He fights for the 100% Fight organisation – the same promotion that prospect number 5 Mansour Barnaoui was Champion of before he vacated the title, so Guillot may be due for a title shot soon. His best win came in his most recent fight a few weeks ago when he knocked out Christophe Chapuis (7-6) in 30 seconds. 

*25)*








*Murad Muchaev- 8-0-0 – Russian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 5-4, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
Russian fighter Muchaev is a grappling specialist that has won 5 of his 8 fights by Submission. However, the opponents he has faced has left a lot to be desired, and its lucky if he fights someone with more than 2 fights – his 8 opponents have in fact had just 9 fights between them. He has fought for a variety of promotions, including United Glory. 

*26)*








*Magomed Alhasov- 7-0-0 – Ukrainian – 22 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 4-1, Last Fought: Sep ’11*
The sole Ukrainian fighter on the list, Alhasov fights for Russia’s Pro FC organisation, where he has won each of his 7 pro fights. He Alhasov started his MMA career as a teenager, and the now 22 year old is a grappling specialist, who also fights in combat ***** outside of MMA. At just 5’6” Alhasov is a small lightweight, so expect to see him drop down to 145 pounds in the future. All his 7 wins are over relatively inexperienced fighters, but at a young age he is developing steadily. 

*27)*








*Zach Freeman - 4-0-0 – American – 28 Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-3, Last Fought: Apr ’12*
28 year old Freeman has won all 4 of his MMA fights so far in the first round. He also held a 5-0 record as an amateur, so is undefeated as a MMA athlete. Since wi9nning his first fight by TKO, he has submitted his last 3 opponents, including his most recent victory in just 30 seconds. Freeman fights for the Fight Me promotion, and has fought 4 times since making his debut 10 months ago. 

*28)*








*Derek Anderson - 5-0-0 – American – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 3-3, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
Anderson trains out of Xplode MMA, and fights for The Xplode Fight Series Organisation. He is another who has finished every fight, with 3 coming by Submission and the other by TKO. He has not fought great opponents, and his best win was a few months ago over Chris Mercado (3-1). He has been keeping active, with all 5 of his fights coming within the last 10 months. 

*29)*








*Reginaldo Ferreira Alves - 5-0-0 – Brazilian – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 2-2, Last Fought: Nov ’11*
The 3rd and final Brazilian on the list, Alves fought 5 times in 2011 and finished all of them by Submission – 4 of which in the first round. Alves trains out of Brazilian camp Lobado Fight Team. His record is full of debutants, and just 1 of his 5 opponents had more than 1 fight. 

*30)*








*Dawid Ludwin - 5-0-0 – Polish – ?? Years Old - Opponent W/L: 2-2, Last Fought: Mar ’12*
He has fought twice in 2012 already so far, and in his most recent fight he fought his most experienced opponent yet – Grzegorz Tokarz (1-1), which says a lot about his level of opposition. The grappler has however finished 4 of his 5 fights, with 3 of them coming via submission.


----------

